# Google- Suresh Karne, MD, Ph.D - WHNT



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Suresh Karne, MD, Ph.DWHNT, ALA Comparison of the Safety and Efficacy of Two Doses of Peg-Interferon alfa-2b (PEG-Intron: 1.5 ug/kg vs. 3.0 ug/kg) in Combination with Ribavarin (Rebetol) Treatment of Chronic Hepatitis C Patients: Gastroenterology-*Irritable Bowel Syndrome*.[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

